
YouTube two hours advertisements with Asian folks? - aprdm
https://support.google.com/youtube/thread/13332769?hl=en
======
gexla
I don't know how these things get to be advertisements. An explanation for the
weird content might be people trying to build up watch hours to get the 4k
hours requirement for monetizing their channel. I know a bunch of SE Asian
people who are obsessed with this. They have channels where they just ramble
on for hours, building watch time. Then they form groups where they help each
other by taking turns watching each other's rambling. Crazy world.

------
Mathnerd314
Definitely a thing on Reddit
([https://www.reddit.com/r/Wellthatsucks/comments/9l6jsa/this_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Wellthatsucks/comments/9l6jsa/this_2_hours_long_unskippable_ad/),
[https://www.reddit.com/r/whatisthisthing/comments/dj0v2d/2_h...](https://www.reddit.com/r/whatisthisthing/comments/dj0v2d/2_hour_ad_of_people_building_pallets_on_youtube/))
and Twitter
([https://twitter.com/search?q=2%20hour%20ad%20youtube](https://twitter.com/search?q=2%20hour%20ad%20youtube)).

Some posts go back to 2018 when the whole Lego movie was an ad.

YouTube guidelines say 6 minutes maximum for an in-stream ad
([https://support.google.com/displayspecs/answer/6244563?hl=en](https://support.google.com/displayspecs/answer/6244563?hl=en))
and 3 minutes for a TrueView ad
([https://support.google.com/displayspecs/answer/6055025](https://support.google.com/displayspecs/answer/6055025)).
I think these ads are TrueView ads because they show up on TVs etc. but maybe
they're from some other program.

YouTube is a black hole though so either they've already noticed it and
deprioritized it to 10 years out or, more likely, it's just not something
they're monitoring closely enough to notice.

------
prepend
I bet this is just people making their own video and being happy paying a few
cents for folks to watch them. After a few hundred bucks they can say they
have thousands of views.

It seems irrational to me to want bragging rights about people watching your
video. But people are weird.

------
RandomGuyDTB
Very odd, to say the least. Why are two-hour advertisements possible on
YouTube to begin with?

~~~
yorwba
I think it's because ads are just regular videos, and overlong ads shouldn't
be a problem in theory when you can just skip them. The people in that thread
seem to have trouble skipping due to watching on a TV / children / being too
weirded out by the videos.

------
mpunaskar
On mobile youtube app i have to wait for 2 ads to finish. I have to wait for
both ads to finish to continue watching. I can skip only one ad. And this is
happening for kids videos eg peppa pig, littlebabybum videos.

~~~
jjeaff
You might try YouTube kids. It seems to have less ads.

~~~
0xdeadb00f
Less ads, and filters non-child friendly content more aggressively I'd say.

Plus it's got a kid-friendly UI (Complete with annoying sounds every time you
swipe/tap something).

------
bdz
People should start using PiHole or any kind of router level adblocking if you
watch Youtube on smart TV, console etc. [https://pi-hole.net/](https://pi-
hole.net/)

~~~
treelovinhippie
Doesn't work for the Youtube app on Xbox One. Pi-hole simply blocks DNS
requests. So Youtube (the evil bastards) serve their ads via the same domains
they serve the actual video content. You could block the ads, but you'd also
block all videos.

------
calin2k
I am lately getting music videos as ads, asian and european.

